# Update



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Im still monitoring the reds but it seems there not to much happening with the breeding as of now. Hopefully they got on it lol! Anyways If they never breed again (hopefully the do many more times) Would a 29gal be suitable for any P? It is just standard. Just wondering but lets hope they breed as i have most of the equipment i need. Thanks!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

im using a 20g so yes a 29g will be fine for raising babies. Obviously the more space you have the more you can raise.

If you mean for other serras you could do something like a sanchezi, irritans, eigemanni

Exos would be cool


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Your only options serra wise would be sanchezi or egmani


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

****** said:


> Your only options serra wise would be sanchezi or egmani


Thanks. Mac wouldnt do well? Anyways this is just incase they dont breed but ill give them tons of time.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

No a mac would outgrow the tank, besides didnt you have one already.

I have one in a 38gal 12in wide and thats pushing it.

Let me guess you dont like sanchezi's


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Whats a standard 29 is it like 30x12?

Any serra would work temporarily as a growout but in the end you want a serra thats not goign to pass about 6" which really your options as a permanent tank. You will probably have plenty more options for non p 's


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

yes 30x12x18

http://ovas.ca/index.php?page=53


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Whats a standard 29 is it like 30x12?
> 
> Any serra would work temporarily as a growout but in the end you want a serra thats not goign to pass about 6" which really your options as a permanent tank. You will probably have plenty more options for non p 's


30x12. Id try a sanchezi since it wouldnt be my main tank. Maybe exos? Anyother predator fish that would be cool? But anyways this is just BS talk since im really trying to breed my reds.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

So exactly what are you doing to promote breeding then?

I thought you were just waiting around for them to do it again?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

****** said:


> So exactly what are you doing to promote breeding then?
> 
> I thought you were just waiting around for them to do it again?


cool water water changes.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

That will definately help, how often are you doing them?
Whats your reg temp and and how cool after?

Sorry about all the questions, just trying to learn the tricks to breeding p's


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

****** said:


> That will definately help, how often are you doing them?
> Whats your reg temp and and how cool after?
> 
> Sorry about all the questions, just trying to learn the tricks to breeding p's


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

****** said:


> That will definately help, how often are you doing them?
> Whats your reg temp and and how cool after?
> 
> Sorry about all the questions, just trying to learn the tricks to breeding p's


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Id just give them some tiem to breed again. They probably will by themselves anyhow. Id start by trying to establish "normal conditions" before you start with cool water changes. Eventually you won.t have to do anything and they will breed. Now they should breed again it will probably just take a bit longer before they go again.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

If they do cool, If they dont atleast i smuggled a tank into my house lol! Id try a S. Sanchezi, Exodons, or some other predator fish outside piranhas. Any suggestions? Are exodons like rabbid feeders? do they eat gold fish or meat?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

other aggressive fish, I mean real aggressive? exodons how many, what they eat? Help any cool predatory fish im interested it.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Stop bumping your thread after 20 minutes....

The only "Piranha" that tank is good for is for a solo Catoprion Mento...

Exodons will eat a goldfish just like piranha do... But its still not good for them... You SHOULD know this already.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Stop bumping your thread after 20 minutes....
> 
> The only "Piranha" that tank is good for is for a solo Catoprion Mento...
> 
> Exodons will eat a goldfish just like piranha do... But its still not good for them... You SHOULD know this already.


I dont feed my piranhas gold fish... im not getting a wimple. Ill try s sanchezi. Also, there isnt any proof on feeders. Exdons are a maybe. But for now im hoping for another breeding.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> Stop bumping your thread after 20 minutes....
> 
> The only "Piranha" that tank is good for is for a solo Catoprion Mento...
> 
> Exodons will eat a goldfish just like piranha do... But its still not good for them... You SHOULD know this already.


I dont feed my piranhas gold fish... im not getting a wimple. Ill try s sanchezi. Also, there isnt any proof on feeders. Exdons are a maybe. But for now im hoping for another breeding.
[/quote]

Eat big macs your entire life. Thats what equivalent feeders are to fish. Sure it makes them full and keeps them alive. But a nice home cooked meal would be better.

Tank is to small for a sanchezi....


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Stop bumping your thread after 20 minutes....
> 
> The only "Piranha" that tank is good for is for a solo Catoprion Mento...
> 
> Exodons will eat a goldfish just like piranha do... But its still not good for them... You SHOULD know this already.


I dont feed my piranhas gold fish... im not getting a wimple. Ill try s sanchezi. Also, there isnt any proof on feeders. Exdons are a maybe. But for now im hoping for another breeding.
[/quote]

Eat big macs your entire life. Thats what equivalent feeders are to fish. Sure it makes them full and keeps them alive. But a nice home cooked meal would be better.

Tank is to small for a sanchezi....
[/quote]
Some say other wise. But we will just wait and see.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Personally I would not add a sanchezi to anything less than a 38gal but if you must you must


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

****** said:


> Personally I would not add a sanchezi to anything less than a 38gal but if you must you must


He doesn't have to "Must" it would be a choice.

How many others that have said you can have actually owned one or done research on them?

And BTW the "Some say other wise" was Feefa. Who just agreed with me so..... YEA


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

****** said:


>


<3


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> If they do cool, If they dont *atleast i smuggled a tank into my house lol!* Id try a S. Sanchezi, Exodons, or some other predator fish outside piranhas. Any suggestions? Are exodons like rabbid feeders? do they eat gold fish or meat?


^^^Dude that's funny crap, how did you smuggle a tank into your house, lol. I've been trying to smuggle a 220g into my basement for awhile but the girly pays way to much attention, lol.

Are you reds still really dark colored and are they still paired off?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I suggest you dont start a tank just for the sake of starting another tank. You reds will breed again.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

its seems there not as dark...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> its seems there not as dark...


 They don't breed 24/7. They will probably breed again in about a months time then eventually they will be breeding every week or two.


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

Dolphinswin said:


> Stop bumping your thread after 20 minutes....
> 
> The only "Piranha" that tank is good for is for a solo Catoprion Mento...
> 
> Exodons will eat a goldfish just like piranha do... But its still not good for them... You SHOULD know this already.


I dont feed my piranhas gold fish... im not getting a wimple. Ill try s sanchezi. Also, there isnt any proof on feeders. Exdons are a maybe. But for now im hoping for another breeding.
[/quote]
Hoping for another breeding? Never saw the first one. You posted a vid of your reds showing behavior, doesnt mean sh*t! If they truly did, I doubt you would be so ready to fill that tank with another piranha when you should know as everyone has said they will breed again!


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

PDOGGY said:


> Stop bumping your thread after 20 minutes....
> 
> The only "Piranha" that tank is good for is for a solo Catoprion Mento...
> 
> Exodons will eat a goldfish just like piranha do... But its still not good for them... You SHOULD know this already.


I dont feed my piranhas gold fish... im not getting a wimple. Ill try s sanchezi. Also, there isnt any proof on feeders. Exdons are a maybe. But for now im hoping for another breeding.
[/quote]
Hoping for another breeding? Never saw the first one. You posted a vid of your reds showing behavior, doesnt mean sh*t! If they truly did, I doubt you would be so ready to fill that tank with another piranha when you should know as everyone has said they will breed again!
[/quote]
gtfo. You can barely see the eggs in the substrate. They bred you piece of bleep.


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

Ok, well shouldn't you transfer them to this tank you have setup? Surely with all the BS you would show something. Show us they "Bred" for ya!


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

he doesnt need to prove anything lol hes just asking questions... anyways why would he lie? thats the beter question..


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

PDOGGY said:


> Ok, well shouldn't you transfer them to this tank you have setup? Surely with all the BS you would show something. Show us they "Bred" for ya!


Theres none left! They ate their way out of their sacs while i was hunting, surely you didnt expect to see alot of them swimming with 2 large filters on did you? There was a few but not worth taking out... Anyways you making yourself look like a fool questioning if they bred after i posted a valid video showing them breeding... I wouldnt set up a 30gal for nothing, or buy another heater, or brine shrimp eggs, or a sponge pad, just shut it because they bred and you just don't want to admit i proved your sorry bleep wrong.


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

Actually it wasn't a valid video of a successful anything. So if there were a few left and you could show us all who have been asking to see, you would have but there wasn't! You setup another tank so that you could buy another piranha trying to keep low that once again your not happy with the reds and that you need to try out another Piranha.


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

Okay doggy no offense but u sound pretty stupid. If he wanted another tank he would go right ahead and buy one for what ever he likes. He's a grown man and grown men don't lie about fish breeding lol


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

Parsa said:


> Okay doggy no offense but u sound pretty stupid. If he wanted another tank he would go right ahead and buy one for what ever he likes. He's a grown man and grown men don't lie about fish breeding lol


Well guess what, You dont sound stupid. You are stupid. You obviously haven't been following this guy. He can't keep a piranha to save his life, he is back and forth on what he wants and he had to sneak a tank into his house? He can't take advice or even listen for that matter to other members suggestions and he still doesn't know how to setup a filter? Man you guys must have fell out of the same short bus!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

PDOGGY said:


> Okay doggy no offense but u sound pretty stupid. If he wanted another tank he would go right ahead and buy one for what ever he likes. He's a grown man and grown men don't lie about fish breeding lol


Well guess what, You dont sound stupid. You are stupid. You obviously haven't been following this guy. He can't keep a piranha to save his life, he is back and forth on what he wants and he had to sneak a tank into his house? He can't take advice or even listen for that matter to other members suggestions and he still doesn't know how to setup a filter? Man you guys must have fell out of the same short bus!
[/quote]

Dude STFU! All you do on this site is go around in other peoples threads telling them they have not done something, that their fish is not the size it is and that they're stupid. Yet in all the bullshit you spread on the site you never help anyone or spread any good information. Your the f*cking cancer of this website. He showed a video of his reds breeding thats a hell of a lot more then I see you posting. So how about you just STFU like people are telling you to and go buy a pellet gun to deflate your ego.

Dolphin and Parsa.


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

your my new best friend





































finally some1 else but me thinks hes a being mean =)


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

no one cares if someone is being mean to dolphin, lets be serious here. we are just waiting for him to post pics of his new turtles breeding behavior. because piranhas are wicked awesome dude, and they eat stuff. and turtles eat piranhas so they must be wicked awesome too. now if i could only find out how to smuggle some playboys down here in the basement with my new blackmarket tank.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

PDOGGY said:


> Actually it wasn't a valid video of a successful anything. So if there were a few left and you could show us all who have been asking to see, you would have but there wasn't! You setup another tank so that you could buy another piranha trying to keep low that once again your not happy with the reds and that you need to try out another Piranha.


He posted a video of them breeding. If youve seen p's breeding before you can tell his vid showed classis breeding behaviour. I think he also bought 2 x29g tanks so filling one isnt a big deal. Not everybody want to rasie hundreds of fry in multiple tanks.

Sure the vid could be from anywhere but you could also clain every vid or pic on this site isnt actually theirs unless you see their tank personally.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

If you relate my video to some others i have posted you can tell it is my tank. Anyways, Doggy believe what you want man, they bred once or i sure wouldnt have spent all this money trying to prepare for the second one. Criley, When I said smuggle I meant I had a reason for the extra tanks. Believe whatever you want.


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

> He's a grown man and grown men don't lie about fish breeding lol


Just for the record he is not a grown man. I cant stand dolphin and I believe him get the f*ck over it doggy


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

i believe him too, just like to pick on him about the turtle.


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I believe ya and am sure that you will get them to breed again soon


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

PDoggy before you come in here for another useless post. How about you Hijack this thread and show us pics of your 20" pygo? I bet everyone would love to see it.


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Okay doggy no offense but u sound pretty stupid. If he wanted another tank he would go right ahead and buy one for what ever he likes. He's a grown man and grown men don't lie about fish breeding lol


Well guess what, You dont sound stupid. You are stupid. You obviously haven't been following this guy. He can't keep a piranha to save his life, he is back and forth on what he wants and he had to sneak a tank into his house? He can't take advice or even listen for that matter to other members suggestions and he still doesn't know how to setup a filter? Man you guys must have fell out of the same short bus!
[/quote]

Dude STFU! All you do on this site is go around in other peoples threads telling them they have not done something, that their fish is not the size it is and that they're stupid. Yet in all the bullshit you spread on the site you never help anyone or spread any good information. Your the f*cking cancer of this website. He showed a video of his reds breeding thats a hell of a lot more then I see you posting. So how about you just STFU like people are telling you to and go buy a pellet gun to deflate your ego.

Dolphin and Parsa.








[/quote]
Haha, I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

id love to see your 20" pygo man!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice spawning video dolphinswin.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Come on PDoggy! Where are your photos? Get with it man. If you want to use the "My camera is broke" excuse I bet we can get a member to pay you a visit and take the pictures with their camera.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Well I went down to check out those piranhas, He had one labled as a hollandi, but i call BS. He had a black mask elong and a regular elong id say 3" 99.00 and he had 3 purple sanchezi, (well 2 for sure) but they didnt look very purple to me... 4" 99.00 3" 89.00. It looks like the guy has a good I.d on those to fish. Just thought id tell ya what they had since i had talked about maybe picking one up.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I'd kill to have a selection like that near me. He does seem a bit overpriced but at least he has them.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

He's still cheaper than the venders. When you figure shipping on a fish, his price is quiet a bit cheaper.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

BRUNER247 said:


> He's still cheaper than the venders. When you figure shipping on a fish, his price is quiet a bit cheaper.


There's that and you have to figure in the tank space that the owner is giving up for a niche fish... each tank that holds one piranha that will most likely sit there for a while until the right person walks in could be holding a bunch of small cheap fish that are easier to sell and profit from.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Id say his prices are a bit over priced... his 4" sanchezi was 99.00 AS 5-6" sanchezi would be around 99 to but you get a extra 1". But its just recently they started picking up fish, otherwise its been squat around here.


----------



## roidrage03 (Aug 15, 2010)

where are these prices for?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

roid its a store near me in MN. Forest Lake Pets, he has gotten in some diff. piranhas which is like hell freezing over in my area... Piranha are hard to come by unless you look for natterri.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I can't even get Natter*E*ri here.


----------

